# What kind of Coffee maker/ machine do you own?



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm thinking of buying one. Not anytime soon though, currently just web browsing forcit. So what do you recommend? And While we're at it. How do you like your coffee?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 29, 2022)

nespresso and a nespresso frother

got it during the last black friday sale

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 29, 2022)

also nespresso

it's good, and has lasted well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Apr 29, 2022)

just a basic coffee maker

i might get a french press in the near future tho


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Apr 29, 2022)

A pot

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 29, 2022)

I bought a Breville Barista Express, which has been amazing. Highly recommend it.

I’m not a fan of pods. This one has a conical burr grinder on top. Grinding whole beans gives a far better flavor imo.

Limited-time deal: Breville BES870XL Barista Express Espresso Machine, Brushed Stainless Steel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Djomla (Apr 29, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> A pot



The correct answer.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> nespresso and a nespresso frother
> 
> got it during the last black friday sale


What's the difference between the two?


Kitsune said:


> I bought a Breville Barista Express, which has been amazing. Highly recommend it.
> 
> I’m not a fan of pods. This one has a conical burr grinder on top. Grinding whole beans gives a far better flavor imo.
> 
> Limited-time deal: Breville BES870XL Barista Express Espresso Machine, Brushed Stainless Steel


Watched a youtube video about it. It can do pretty cool things. Just a bit too expensive imo.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2022)

I wonder if coffee will ever be out of style.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 29, 2022)

Dolce Gusto. It's okay.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 29, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Watched a youtube video about it. It can do pretty cool things. Just a bit too expensive imo.


Yeah it’s a bit pricey but cheap espresso machines break and don’t work well. I was spending so much going out for coffee that it saved me money in the long run.

Less expensive options for good coffee would be setting up a pour over situation like a Chemex or Kalita Wave. The AeroPress works well too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> I wonder if coffee will ever be out of style.


it is the drink of the devil, pope said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 29, 2022)

I have a confession. I...don't drink coffee. I either take a caffeine pill if I'm in a hurry, or drink a Rockstar. Please don't think ill of me. I'm not a monster! 

I want to like coffee. It just does terrible things to my mouth. I feel like I have the breath of a thousand men after I have a cup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I have a confession. I...don't drink coffee. I either take a caffeine pill if I'm in a hurry, or drink a Rockstar. Please don't think ill of me. I'm not a monster!
> 
> I want to like coffee. It just does terrible things to my mouth. I feel like I have the breath of a thousand men after I have a cup.


I don't drink coffee either. I kind of think it's pointless since the effect gets less the more you drink it.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 29, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> What's the difference between the two?



well when one is to make coffee (pods), the other is to get frothy milk for your coffee 

half the time i use umm...instant coffee


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 30, 2022)

Forgot to mention that the coffee smell produced by the coffee machine matters a lot. 

It's usually better than the coffee itself


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 30, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I bought a Breville Barista Express, which has been amazing. Highly recommend it.
> 
> I’m not a fan of pods. This one has a conical burr grinder on top. Grinding whole beans gives a far better flavor imo.
> 
> Limited-time deal: Breville BES870XL Barista Express Espresso Machine, Brushed Stainless Steel


I'd love one of these. I miss being a barista also.

I have a nespresso but I don't like the coffee it makes. Currently just use a French press.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 30, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I have a confession. I...don't drink coffee. I either take a caffeine pill if I'm in a hurry, or drink a Rockstar. Please don't think ill of me. I'm not a monster!
> 
> I want to like coffee. It just does terrible things to my mouth. I feel like I have the breath of a thousand men after I have a cup.


Have you tried ice coffee?


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> . I miss being a batista also.


I thought you said "ballista" for a second there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 30, 2022)

I was unfortunately never a ballista or batista. Interesting auto correct.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 30, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I have a confession. I...don't drink coffee. I either take a caffeine pill if I'm in a hurry, or drink a Rockstar. Please don't think ill of me. I'm not a monster!
> 
> I want to like coffee. It just does terrible things to my mouth. I feel like I have the breath of a thousand men after I have a cup.


this. i usually drink energy drink to get boost. i dont really like coffee or tea. i mean i can drink them but i prefer not to.


with tea, if i have access/can afford to expensive tea (dilmah, Djaderrling etc) , i would gladly drink it and enjoy it.
or drink iced bubble tea, thai tea etc those sugary drink are cool thing to drink. tho now i look like old uncle dude (like Nobita's dad or teacher in Doraemon), that doesnt stop me drinking this youngster drinks!.

coffee. i mean i guess i can drink one if it is nice coffee and free, i wouldnt spend any to buy one.

some dun fact, some people including my mom, ate Avocado with sweeteden black coffee.

take avocado meat and just soak it in the coffee


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2022)

I usually buy outside tbh.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 1, 2022)

Sage the barista touch 

The coffee is great

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> I don't drink coffee either. I kind of think it's pointless since the effect gets less the more you drink it.


Just take a tolerance break. 1-2 weeks off caffeine resets your tolerance.

That being said, coffee is an aging potion, so I do not drink it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MarF (May 1, 2022)

Delonghi Caffe Corso ESAM 2600

I bought it roughly two years ago for around 300€ and from what I gathered back then, that's pretty much the best coffe machine you can buy for that money apart from getting a second hand one. This might have changed since then though.

There was another one from a different brand that on paper seemed equal for a similiar price, but one of the amazon reviews stated that the machine gave the buyer heavy metal poisoning. That kinda scared me off from buying it.

I also used to have a Dolce Gusto pad machine for a while, mainly because it only cost like 30€. The pads on the other hand were really expensive. I was only buying them when they were reduced through two different sales at once and they were still like 4 times as expensive per mug as mid tier coffe beans that also taste better. The pads being that expensive makes sense, because the manufacturer obviously makes no money with the machine itself, but still it bothered me and it adds up.

Another big difference was the temperature of the coffee, the coffee from the pad machine was barely above luke warm, my current one makes properly hot coffee.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Just take a tolerance break. 1-2 weeks off caffeine resets your tolerance.
> 
> That being said, coffee is an aging potion, so I do not drink it.


yeah but then I'd run into the problem that i won't have caffeine for 1-2 weeks where i depend on it


----------



## Louis-954 (May 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> yeah but then I'd run into the problem that i won't have caffeine for 1-2 weeks where i depend on it


xD

I take a pre-workout supplement every day that has 300mg caffeine per serving. Once a month I have to take a two week break and cycle off of it. If you don't take breaks you will build up a tolerance to where even a larger dose won't have any effect on you. You need time off of it.


----------



## wibisana (May 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> yeah but then I'd run into the problem that i won't have caffeine for 1-2 weeks where i depend on it


drink redbull, it gave you wings

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shanks (May 20, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 14, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> nespresso and a nespresso frother
> 
> got it during the last black friday sale


Which one ?? Is it still making you some great coffee??


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 14, 2022)

Im actually having coffee right now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 14, 2022)

pfft said:


> Which one ?? Is it still making you some great coffee??


i got the vertuo black round head. it is much better than other machines on the market like Keurig (i hate their products). the coffee tastes great but i'll be honest- i use the milk frother the most

i like instant coffee ;_;

my family uses the machine more than i do, and they are coffee snobs. when you buy the machine i believe they send over some free coffee pods for you to try so that you get an idea of what you might like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 14, 2022)

I like to make my coffee manually but I would not mind a coffee machine


----------



## pfft (Jul 14, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Im actually having coffee right now


What the heck did you buy ?? 





ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i got the vertuo black round head. it is much better than other machines on the market like Keurig (i hate their products). the coffee tastes great but i'll be honest- i use the milk frother the most
> 
> i like instant coffee ;_;
> 
> my family uses the machine more than i do, and they are coffee snobs. when you buy the machine i believe they send over some free coffee pods for you to try so that you get an idea of what you might like.



I’m highly considering one and seen there’s a million of them rofl. 


Watching this RN 

Also I go out a lot to Starbucks and buy drinks or sometimes Dutch bros depending on where I am in town. 

I love iced americanos a lot 
And
This new drink which is 

I love iced coffee mainly 

I seen this video recently and it’s p much my drink I think


----------



## Karasu (Jul 14, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Have you tried ice coffee?



I have. 

What did you decide to buy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I bought a Breville Barista Express, which has been amazing. Highly recommend it.
> 
> I’m not a fan of pods. This one has a conical burr grinder on top. Grinding whole beans gives a far better flavor imo.
> 
> Limited-time deal: Breville BES870XL Barista Express Espresso Machine, Brushed Stainless Steel





MarF said:


> Delonghi Caffe Corso ESAM 2600
> 
> I bought it roughly two years ago for around 300€ and from what I gathered back then, that's pretty much the best coffe machine you can buy for that money apart from getting a second hand one. This might have changed since then though.
> 
> ...



Are you guys me?  Well not so much you MarF since you keep calling pods "pads" and misspelled coffee a couple of times.

I also own a Yama Glass Bamboo Straight Frame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarF (Jul 15, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Are you guys me?  Well not so much you MarF since you keep calling pods "pads" and misspelled coffee a couple of times.
> 
> I also own a Yama Glass Bamboo Straight Frame


In my defense, we actually call them pads here in Austria. I didn't even notice that they're called pods in english.  

It's a similar story with "coffee". We have like four different accepted ways of spelling it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 15, 2022)

pfft said:


> What the heck did you buy ??
> 
> I’m highly considering one and seen there’s a million of them rofl.
> 
> ...



lol, i legit drink that at work every day

we have a starbucks in the building and they take all my money ;_;

i guess i could make it at home but it takes me too long to get dressed in the morning. what is dutch bros?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 15, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I bought a Breville Barista Express, which has been amazing. Highly recommend it.
> 
> I’m not a fan of pods. This one has a conical burr grinder on top. Grinding whole beans gives a far better flavor imo.
> 
> Limited-time deal: Breville BES870XL Barista Express Espresso Machine, Brushed Stainless Steel


I wanted to ask you more about using this? I’ve never owned an espresso machine or worked in a place that makes them. I was super into the easiness of the Nespresso but I lowkey want to know what your experience is like and if you drink coffee daily. 

Cuz I like it daily and I do spend a lot at Starbucks etc …  

Please let me know cuz I did see reviews for this particular machine being good and I was looking at the cheaper and smaller Bambino machine
As well.


----------



## pfft (Jul 15, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol, i legit drink that at work every day
> 
> we have a starbucks in the building and they take all my money ;_;
> 
> i guess i could make it at home but it takes me too long to get dressed in the morning. what is dutch bros?


Dutch bros is a company chain with drive thru much like Starbucks and makes coffees or other drinks kinda like how Starbucks does their addictive refreshers .  More have popped up recently here where I live.


----------



## pfft (Jul 15, 2022)

I have a crusty little coffee machine by cuisine art with a built in grinder but it’s nothing to write home about …


On another note ; I bought Starbucks blonde espresso beans today and some Oatley oatmilk because I want to recreate that drink
I linked earlier so badly … I know it won’t be as good as I don’t have an espresso machine tho 

@Kitsune  pity me sweet sweet angel with your story


----------



## Karasu (Jul 16, 2022)

pfft said:


> I have a crusty little coffee machine by cuisine art with a built in grinder but it’s nothing to write home about …
> 
> 
> On another note ; I bought Starbucks blonde espresso beans today and some Oatley oatmilk because I want to recreate that drink
> ...



Mmm the caffeine level in blonde roast is epic - 360 mg for 473 mli/16 ounces. A 473 ml/16 ounce Rockstar has only 240 mg.

 I'm a bit jelly


----------



## pfft (Jul 16, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Mmm the caffeine level in blonde roast is epic - 360 mg for 473 mli/16 ounces. A 473 ml/16 ounce Rockstar has only 240 mg.
> 
> I'm a bit jelly


Drink bang 
Also buy some cuz the roast is fire


----------



## Perrin (Jul 16, 2022)

A teaspoon. I survived early years on cheap instant code and not i literally prefer the stuff.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 19, 2022)

pfft said:


> I wanted to ask you more about using this? I’ve never owned an espresso machine or worked in a place that makes them. I was super into the easiness of the Nespresso but I lowkey want to know what your experience is like and if you drink coffee daily.
> 
> Cuz I like it daily and I do spend a lot at Starbucks etc …
> 
> ...


I love this machine! It might seem a bit pricey but it’s a great value. Cheaper espresso machines are not worth it. It just won’t live up to coffee shop coffee if you don’t go with quality. The amount you end up saving from not buying coffee out will pay for a good machine really fast.

IMO the pods don’t make the best coffee. This machine has a conical burr grinder on top, so you can grind whole beans for better flavor. You get good crema with this one (that carmel colored stuff at the top of a shot). It also steams milk well. Also important to use quality beans obvs.

All of this said, I’m about to try to get into making high-end pour over. I’ve never been into black coffee but I want to try. I’ve only liked it when it’s made a certain way so I’ll see how that goes.


----------



## pfft (Jul 19, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I love this machine! It might seem a bit pricey but it’s a great value. Cheaper espresso machines are not worth it. It just won’t live up to coffee shop coffee if you don’t go with quality. The amount you end up saving from not buying coffee out will pay for a good machine really fast.
> 
> IMO the pods don’t make the best coffee. This machine has a conical burr grinder on top, so you can grind whole beans for better flavor. You get good crema with this one (that carmel colored stuff at the top of a shot). It also steams milk well. Also important to use quality beans obvs.
> 
> All of this said, I’m about to try to get into making high-end pour over. I’ve never been into black coffee but I want to try. I’ve only liked it when it’s made a certain way so I’ll see how that goes.


I’ never do black coffee I usually at almond/coconut   Milk now oatmilk to my coffee 

Im crazy lazy but I was watching some videos on people using your machine over the weekend. Doesn’t seem extra complex to use. Im just trying to consider how incredibly lazy I am about learning how to use a machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 20, 2022)

Isn't black coffee for boring people who pretend to be mature?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 20, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Isn't black coffee is for boring people who pretend to be mature?


Did you ever buy a machine? Icr if you said z 

Also black coffee is for lazy ppl maybe who have no idea that adding something to coffee isn’t that bad … i mean ofc if your loading it with so much shit it is more calories than a candy bar = horrid but you can add some milk and a little sweetener


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 20, 2022)

pfft said:


> Did you ever buy a machine? Icr if you said z
> 
> Also black coffee is for lazy ppl maybe who have no idea that adding something to coffee isn’t that bad … i mean ofc if your loading it with so much shit it is more calories than a candy bar = horrid but you can add some milk and a little sweetener


We bought one tried it for a few days and brought it back.


----------



## pfft (Jul 20, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> We bought one tried it for a few days and brought it back.


Ppl say that’s a good brand. Will you buy a diff one ?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 20, 2022)

pfft said:


> Ppl say that’s a good brand. Will you buy a diff one ?


Not anytime soon. I need to buy some furnitures first


----------



## Karasu (Jul 20, 2022)

pfft said:


> Drink bang
> Also buy some cuz the roast is fire


How the hell did I miss this  I will give it a go again, but the flavor threw me (can't remember which I had). 

Alright I'm going blonde tomorrow morning  pics to follow with full report on energy level.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 21, 2022)

Couldn't take any pics as I was working in the field today. But it was really good coffee, and I only drank 3/4 of a venti and seemed decently caffeinated.


----------



## pfft (Jul 22, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I love this machine! It might seem a bit pricey but it’s a great value. Cheaper espresso machines are not worth it. It just won’t live up to coffee shop coffee if you don’t go with quality. The amount you end up saving from not buying coffee out will pay for a good machine really fast.
> 
> IMO the pods don’t make the best coffee. This machine has a conical burr grinder on top, so you can grind whole beans for better flavor. You get good crema with this one (that carmel colored stuff at the top of a shot). It also steams milk well. Also important to use quality beans obvs.
> 
> All of this said, I’m about to try to get into making high-end pour over. I’ve never been into black coffee but I want to try. I’ve only liked it when it’s made a certain way so I’ll see how that goes.


Do
You drink use that machine daily ? I been watching videos on YouTube of it. Was wondering how long it takes to warm up and pull your shot .


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2022)

pfft said:


> Do
> You drink use that machine daily ? I been watching videos on YouTube of it. Was wondering how long it takes to warm up and pull your shot .


I’m taking a little break from coffee but otherwise, yeah I use it daily. I’ll usually turn it on and do a couple things while waiting for it to warm up. Maybe takes like 6 mins (?). Pulling the shot is quick, like 30 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i got the vertuo black round head. it is much better than other machines on the market like Keurig (i hate their products). the coffee tastes great but i'll be honest- i use the milk frother the most
> 
> i like instant coffee ;_;
> 
> my family uses the machine more than i do, and they are coffee snobs. when you buy the machine i believe they send over some free coffee pods for you to try so that you get an idea of what you might like.



I got one w the aerocino  someone on Reddit posted this code for $40 off a machine and some free shit … 

The double espresso pods are chefs kiss 

That shit hits… I made my version of the Starbucks drink as they posted a recipe for it …
I made my own brown sugar slurry w some vanilla and cinnamon and threw oatmilk in the aerocino for cold froth… 

This machines p nice so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 28, 2022)

pfft said:


> I got one w the aerocino  someone on Reddit posted this code for $40 off a machine and some free shit …
> 
> The double espresso pods are chefs kiss
> 
> ...



over here they give you a free $25 gift card when you buy your first machine

i actually haven't used it yet and was going to check out some of their dessert coffees (barista creations) for the first time. glad to hear you're enjoying it. and yes, the aerocino is a game changer


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 7, 2022)

Pour over coffee from a chemex tastes good, I recommend everyone tries it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 8, 2022)

The kind of coffee i like is free coffee from my office pantry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 8, 2022)

Do you guys drink some water after having coffee?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 10, 2022)

i need a coffee machine that brings me coffee when im too tired to get out of bed

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i need a coffee machine that brings me coffee when im too tired to get out of bed


Girl you got Nespresso.. get you some oat milk some syrup double espresso pods and make it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Do you guys drink some water after having coffee?


Yes before or after really


----------



## pfft (Aug 14, 2022)

I wake up it’s automatic water of 16-32oz and my coffee


----------

